# SagarMatha Seeds



## OGCOUGH (Dec 9, 2009)

any1 kno if SagarMatha seeds are any good? Thinkin about buyin the Strawberry D-Lite .


----------



## FTP817 (Dec 12, 2009)

I grew a Sagamartha Auto called SmurfBerry it was a Blueberry cross pretty sweet tasting for a autoflower I co-sign them


----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2009)

I've grown his wonderberry. I liked it. Single cola about 3x stretch. ended up with 28" single colas. 6/10 female. easy to grow, no real nute issues. just needs more kick.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 13, 2009)

I've never grown any but they have been around for a long long time, definately not one of the fly-by-night seed co's that we see come and go...they must be decent to have stood the test of time.


----------



## OGCOUGH (Dec 13, 2009)

thks for help this Strawberry D-Lite looks tasty Strawberry Cough crossed  with NYC Diesel gonna order me some tonight


----------

